

Chinese Communist Party-Backed Tech Giants Bring Censorship To The Global Stage - samspenc
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/02/chinese-communist-party-backed-tech-giants-bring-censorship-to-the-global-stage/

======
th3iedkid
There are multiple ways of silencing ,explicit are these and implicit ones
include noise ,discrediting source,indirection and other ways of introducing
chaos.Are we aware of what google does for NSA fully?

